
15 Year Old attempts to build 12 Startups in 12 Months - Mark_Bruckert
http://markbruckert.com/12-startups-in-12-months/
======
metzgerfred
Apart from this being the first post on the whole blog:

"Many adults and professionals assume that because of an individuals age, they
are incapable of completing such tasks."

You can't sign contracts at age 18, you can't even have a business bank
account. Your parents will have to shoulder all that work and all the
responsibilities. So you can't found 12 startups in 12 months at age 15, you
can just ask your parents nicely to do it for you.

~~~
madeuptempacct
There is no reason he can't build a cleaning drone in his garage and sell it,
for example. A lot of adults never learn what 15 year olds learn in school and
fluid intelligence drops off with age (early 30s), as far as science knows.

However, this isn't news, at all. He didn't even do anything yet as far as I
can tell.

